# Work advice



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Started a new job in July so still in probation. Had unplanned spinal cord surgery 7 weeks ago and not sure when or if I can return to work. May take months so can I be dismissed ?

Thank you


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, they can dismiss but it does not mean they will


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks , just wasn't sure if they could while sick .


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

No they can't while your off sick


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes they can on probationary period ^^^

The same thing just happened at work, he failed probation period while he was off sick.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jonnybbad said:


> No they can't while your off sick


Respectfully, I would disagree. https://www.gov.uk/dismissal/reasons-you-can-be-dismissed. DDA complicates things but even this does not give immunity


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all , nothing is black and white anymore😁


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Thanks all , nothing is black and white anymore😁


It is, legislation hasn't changed much over the years, with the exception of an unusual contract most employees are vulnerable in early months of employment with little protection, it's duff gen like we've seen in this thread that puts doubt in people's minds.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a meeting with the Boss Friday, if he says I have to let you go then I'm pretty much stuffed then ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Best practice would say no, he cannot just let you go. Aside from any contractual notice your employer really should be getting a medical view to ensure there is no DDA impact or what reasonable changes could be made in the short term


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you


----------

